

What Apple’s iOS 7 could be like [video] - kirillzubovsky
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/05/10/a-stunning-concept-of-what-apples-next-version-of-ios-could-and-perhaps-should-be-like/

======
kirillzubovsky
They call it "stunning", but I think it's not.

1) The slider. The slider is ugly! Apple wouldn't put an unlock slider on the
top of the phone. That's just dumb. Most interactions with iPhone are (or
should be) designed for 1-hand motion, and putting the slider on top makes
unlocking with your thumb a real pain.

2) Inconsistency. Watch the video, some apps "pop" on the screen, some slide
from top, some from the bottom... Apple wouldn't allow for such inconsistent
behavior.

3) Widgets screen is a hazard. There is a lot of information there, but little
elegance.

Overall, the concept looks cool, but it is certainly not 'stunning', and
neither is it very functional. I feel like an Android lover was in charge of
this concept.

------
zachlatta
Looks alright. Really don't like the look of the icons. They remind me of
cheap Samsung phones.

------
wcfields
Looks like Metro

